# Honest Kitchen Donates!!!



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Thank You Honest Kitchen!!! That is AWESOME!!!!!!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Great work Donna. And a big thank you to Honest Kitchen for having their heart in the right place.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

My two love their Honest Kitchen! Poor Tucker only gets a sprinkle... 

Thank you THK!!!​


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Abby loves her Honest Kitchen, too. I think they are a great company! Thanks HK!


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Its really nice of them to do all of this along with Purina. A few of the other dog food companies are donating bigger bags of food that in turn will be donated to rescues. I think we are going to end up with like forty to fifty twenty pound bags of dog food. They really have all jumped on board and its nice to see.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

I love their products. I wrote to them last year to tell them about Ruthie and how well she did on their food. I asked them about donating/offering a reduced fee to our dogs in rescue, but they said no...Donna you must have the magic touch!!!


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Sunshine Goldens said:


> I love their products. I wrote to them last year to tell them about Ruthie and how well she did on their food. I asked them about donating/offering a reduced fee to our dogs in rescue, but they said no...Donna you must have the magic touch!!!


I think it was all in the presentation and the fact that someone who happened on the original letter owned a golden and had just lost her golden. She got the letter and just took off with it. She has been great. I can give you her name Lisa if you want, for your fundraisers if you like. She is just great to deal with. I just do a lot of followup after the original letter. I give them ten days and then followup. Most of them are so receptive.


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

That is terrific! You have an amazing amount of sponsers. How wonderful. It just keeps getting better.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

justmejanis said:


> That is terrific! You have an amazing amount of sponsers. How wonderful. It just keeps getting better.


If you look at our sponsor page on the website you will see quite a few. We still have about twenty five or so more to add. Its been amazing. Everyone we ask seems to want on board this year.  That is for both Albany and Sacramento.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

We love the product. This last time I bought 4 bags! If you watch there site or add yourself to their newsletter, you will know when they have specials...Yesterday's newsletter mentioned a free bag of food for a subject specific story about your dog...


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Thats great Donna..... It's great of them to help out....


----------

